# Nugent named Favorite Hunting Personality



## shooter918

i second that.


----------



## Christopher67

I 3rd that! :thumbs_up


----------



## link06

No surprise, what better man to represent "us" than Uncle Ted!


----------



## mich3210

++++1


----------



## ryan.u

:amen: I second that......


----------



## Viper69

He never worries about what he says and thats great!


----------



## huntinhoosier

Ted for prez....:darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## LoneWolfArcher

Tedly Von Nugentburger!!

He'd been my vote.

Followed by Michael Waddell, and then a newcomer: Kristie Lee Cook!


----------



## EvilBert

I've always enjoyed the enthusiasim on his show.


----------



## ATXorion

very nice. go Ted.


----------



## skipper26

huntinhoosier said:


> Ted for prez....:darkbeer::thumbs_up


I:thumbs_up second this. TED FOR PREZ:thumbs_up


----------



## CHAMPION2

Not a fan of Teds show or his personality, but he is a good spokesman for all of hunting.


----------



## DonnieBaker

Some of the things he sez on his show are priceless! You just can't script that stuff....awesome!


----------



## bowbucks14

*Ted for President*

Ted dose have a point of what ever he says and our country would be beter off if we made him the President and got rid of 3/4 of goverment.


----------



## Crazy_Boxer

Deadly Tedly Rocks !!!


----------



## runningdeer

CHAMPION2 said:


> Not a fan of Teds show or his personality, but he is a good spokesman for all of hunting.



I'll second this.... not so sure he's a good spokesman for hunting though as most of his hunts are canned or high fence operations....maybe a spokesman for gun rights would be a better title.


----------



## dave308

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Joeku

Teds the man.:thumbs_up


----------



## bambieslayer

:thumbs_upone more vote for pesident ted :thumbs_up


----------



## N2T

I'm kinda am more a fan of "Tiff", but that's just me.


----------



## valleycreek

link06 said:


> no surprise, what better man to represent "us" than uncle ted!


enough said


----------



## Mich.bowhunter

Way to go Tedly..


----------



## thespyhunter

Uncle Ted is the real deal. I grew up on Teds music and insane guitar work. Being a guitar player myself, nobody come comes close to Teds spontineity or longevity, and as an archer and advocate for us, nobody is more passionate.

Long live the beast :thumbs_up


----------



## mfrump

Got to love the ''CHERRY SNOWCONE''


----------



## rogerwatkins

is he not a draft dogger,yes i agree would make good pres.


----------



## hunttillidie

rogerwatkins said:


> is he not a draft dogger,yes i agree would make good pres.


no way man. your thinkin of billy boy. this is ted nugent were talkin about, hes american to the core! i think he would be a damn good president, at least wed have an honest man in the office who doesnt have his head up his @55!


----------



## hunttillidie

rogerwatkins said:


> is he not a draft dogger,yes i agree would make good pres.


no way man. your thinkin of billy boy. this is ted nugent were talkin about, hes american to the core! i think he would be a damn good president, at least wed have an honest man in the office who doesnt have his head up his @55!


----------



## johng1110

Uncle Ted busted in California for baiting and failure to complete his tag!!!!


----------



## LoneWolfArcher

Here come the haters.

To you haters I say: talk to the hand :hand:


----------



## Dextee

:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## reylamb

hunttillidie said:


> no way man. your thinkin of billy boy. this is ted nugent were talkin about, hes american to the core! i think he would be a damn good president, at least wed have an honest man in the office who doesnt have his head up his @55!


Might wanna double check that...at least look at the great lengths he took to get a deferrment..........stopped personal hygiene 30 days prior to his draft interview, defecated in his pants and wore those pants, complete with urine stains, in front of the draft board............supposedly told a military shrink he would go over an kill, kill, kill everyone, including the hippies in his foxhole......all of this according to Tedly.


----------



## kebees4

That is the right pick!!! He should run for President.


----------



## rootripper

Definitely best hunting personality on tv and right up there with the best personality on any type of tv. Nugent for President.


----------



## GKC

He's got my vote


----------



## Cornfed

AT News said:


> Nugent named Favorite Hunting Personality
> 
> Colchester, VT -- Favorite Hunting Personality by the readers of Outdoors Magazine? None other than Ted Nugent!


WOW, what an incredible accomplishment.... voted a fav by "Outdoor Magazine" ....... wait a minute, WHAT MAGAZINE ?!? Never heard of it ?!? LOL! 

.

I did hear that he won this patch to wear on that hat of his though ?!? 










.


----------



## Cornfed

Here's his new LOGO..... :wink: :tongue:










.


----------



## Bowhunter36

Cornfed, even though there is merit to what you said, your riding him to hard even though he did some dumb stuff he is a good out spoken supporter of our gun and hunting rights!!!


----------



## buckeyboy

Cornfed said:


> Here's his new LOGO..... :wink: :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Thats pretty funny But the guys here are going to hammer you cause it's uncle Ted, If it was you they would lock you and throw away the key


----------



## Bowhunter36

not me!!!


----------



## stillhoyt

Pretty sure he would also win worst. Nobody else I know turns non-hunters into anti's better than Ted. "Whack 'em and stack 'em" will follow him to his grave.


----------



## Cornfed

stillhoyt said:


> Pretty sure he would also win worst. Nobody else I know turns non-hunters into anti's better than Ted.


I've heard that exact thing expressed many, many times by non-hunters that I've worked with over the years. The majority of non-hunters seem to thing the guys a little to "whacked out" !!! 

.


----------



## rconry

*god job 'nuge*

i have a good idea for your next show. while sitting in the treestand (and i know how boring some of those hours of stand hunting can be) why don't you rehash your 1977 high times article about why you never went to vietnam. I wasn't around during vietnam yet, well i was but not old enough to actually get drafted, but you were. all the older people in my life that went to war back then have always hated that article and despise you for what you said. do a show to all the old vietnam vets out there who watch your show and listen to your music and apologize for the smack in the face you gave to them back then.


----------



## huskyarcher

Nugent would make an awesome president, hed do a heck of alot better than that idiot thats in there now. I refuse reffer to that ****** as president. 

And for the haters, 15 bucks says there liberals. :wink:


----------



## brettr1

I don't understand why the things someone did in their teens and early twenties has to follow them through their entire life. Did he dodge the draft? Most likely. Is he the only one? Not even close. I understand the sacrifice many vets paid, and Ted owed it to his country to go. Yes, someone had to have gone in his place. But the man has done a lot of positive things in his life that should not be ridiculed because of mistakes he made when he was younger. It is easy to say that you would go fight for your country, until it is staring you in the face. And all of us who haven't and are able had the opportunity just like any man that was drafted, so please stop trying to stir that up. Ted is a passionate mouth piece for what he loves. Freedom. He may not have went and fought for it, but he is fighting for it today and should be commended for it. The hunting community needs to quit tearing down their own representatives. If we pile on with the PETA's and their ilk, then sooner rather than later forums like this will be held in private hideouts with people reminiscing about the times when it was legal to hunt. I'm not a baiter, as I really don't see the challenge it presents. Hell, that's why I picked up a bow, as it is not much of a challenge to kill an animal with a rifle you can shoot the balls off a gnat with at 500 yards either. But I will not argue with people hunting how they seem fit. I figure hunting carries its own definition to each individual just like love. I don't agree with all of them, but I am not giving PETA or any other liberal wiggle room on my desire to be in the field doing my own thing. You don't have to put Ted Nugent on a pedastal, but you better be thankful he is out there helping secure your love of the outdoors. Quit looking for Jesus in camo, those boots are too big to fill.


----------



## garyltbh

I used to be a big fan of uncle Ted but over the yrs he has become a poacher and a killer of wildlife he dosnt go hunting anymore he goes killing.You wont see a show of his where he isnt shooting animals over bait or in high fenced areas. Like i said he dosnt hunt anymore he just kills its realy a shame because i used to respect him alot for the things he did.


----------



## TeamDestroyer

I would quit hunting before letting him be My voice of the sportsman ...


----------



## Mich.bowhunter

Nice post brettr1.All the people bashing Ted you all better be perfect.


----------



## jrdrees

I've posted something similar before, it just depends on the jurisdiction you're in at a given time as to what's moral or legal. Hell it used to be illegal to drink alcohol and it was legal to smoke weed. Whatever. I think it should be legal to hunt deer all year long if you're tough enough to capture and strangle them bare handed. Some states will give you a ticket if you're driving talking on your cell phone, and some states if you're texting while driving. It should be illegal to talk to a passenger in your vehicle because it could be just as distracting. Point being that geography and chronology is what defines some people's morality or ethics, which sounds very feeling oriented and liberal. Hunting over bait? have you ever put out a food plot or put bait on a fishing hook. I correlate fishing to hunting like this, you're walking around and suddenly, BANG! your bow or your rifle goes off and you got one! Not very sportsman like is it? Depends on who you talk to. Uncle Ted is a champion for all of our rights as sportsmen whether you agree with him or like him. Luckily we all get to choose our own method and we should try to get along. Have you ever heard that not all christians get along? Not all muslims get along? Look how that's going. Instead of trying to pass judgement on a fellow hunter/arms bearer according to our own narrow minded idea we should be happy a person of his public recognition gives a damn and has a show to disseminate 2nd amendment and hunting arguments.


----------



## TradHunter13

uncle Ted dont care what he says or who's listening thats what makes the show lol


----------



## TysonC

<--Not a liberal, but not a conservative either. Not a fanboy, but not a hater either.

Generally, I like the Nuge. I think he's extremely entertaining and has done so much good for gun and hunting rights that I would have to stop and shake his hand just for that. I've read a few of his books and though the word "draftdodger" get's brought up we tend to forget that dodging was almost accepted and some say expected in certain cultural circles. I'm sure he was at a different point in his life at that time and would make a better decision now. At least he owns up to it and has publicly spoken about it and now does so much for the USO and troops. For that, I don't just give him a pass, but respect him more so.

Of course none of us like the idea of high fenced hunting, though I'm not so sure that it's even close to the majority of his hunts. I understand that some land of his is fenced but he does keep some exotic game and there may be some sort of regulation on that. I was shocked by the California incident and do consider that a strike against him. 

The thing that I most don't like has little to do with the Nuge himself, but with his show's take on his wife. I've seen several episodes where she was "hunting", or rather, reading a book in a blind and was simply alerted to game by the camera person. This was especially apparent during an African safari episode where she was in a large box blind, head in the book, and the camera person whispers to her that game was there. I mean, c'mon, it's a hunting show. So don't play her as some heroine of females in hunting if really she's just there to clock in for the kill shot then get some camera time. I believe she adds very little to the show other than a pretty face.

All in all I like him a lot more than Michael "I can market anything" Waddel.


----------

